# Not sure what that is? Need help!!!



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I'm fairely new to salt water and need your help. A month ago I set up my salt water tank its 46G with 20G sump has over 46lb of Live Rock and I'm planing to make it as a reef tank.

The tank appears to be running fine but a week ago I've noticed few corals/plants coming out of live rocks, now i'm not sure what those are or even if they are safe to have or not. Can you guys have a look at the pictures and help me out. 

Thanks you all,
Zee


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aiptasia...not good 
http://www.reefs.org/library/aquarium_net/faqs/aiptasia.html


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a bad news, have you ever had these in your tank and can anyone suggest the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Depends on what you have in your tank, but some "natural" methods are (and in order of my preference:

1. Peppermit Shrimp (may eat other soft coral)
2. Copperband Butterfly (also likes to eat acans and some types of soft coral)
3. Seagrass Filefish (not reef safe usually)
4. Aiptasia Eating Nudibranch (will starve to death when the Aiptasia is gone)

Aside from those, you can try killing it yourself by using some commercially available products like Aiptasia-X, or by removing infected rocks and blow torching the suckers.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if you can take the LR out of the tank, Plumber's torch worked fine for me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Zee said:


> That's a bad news, have you ever had these in your tank and can anyone suggest the best way to get rid of them?


Anyone who stays a Saltie for a good amount of time will eventually encounter aptasia.  Either your LR had them already, or excess nutrients in your cycling period has prompted their appearance, which is common in new tanks, or neglected ones. Avoid touching them with your skin, they can be irritating to certain people.


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

How about "Joes Juice" does this stuff work?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably yes, but buy reading instructions, I found it is pain in the ass to apply.
Better go to home depot and buy torch for 25 or ask you friends for it. Where are you located?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I can get a torch eaisly but is there any side effects if I use torch? BTW I'm located in Mississauga. Thanks,


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Zee said:


> I think I can get a torch eaisly but is there any side effects if I use torch? BTW I'm located in Mississauga. Thanks,


None other than you will kill off part of the rocks inhabitants.

If there are only one or two, I would really just do it! I have kept my tank free of this pest for years now! It isn't easy. But it is easier if you start with a clean tank. If you leave those in there, they will spread faster than star polyps, and xenia!

Torch it, rinse well with some new salt water. Then put it back in the tank.

Manually trying to remove these doesn't work. All you end up doing is propigating the pest, and spreading it!


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, thank you all for your reply I'll torch these suckers this week and will let you know how did it go. Once again thank you all for your all help. 

Regards, 
Zee


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

I've tourched those suckers.. Thank you all for your help!


----------

